# New Home Theater Forums



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

In case you haven't noticed, a new *Home Theater* area has been created in response to member suggestions.

Some DBSTalk members have elaborate home theater set-ups, while others of us are in the process of creating what we hope will become our own personal audio-video paradise. 

Whether it's HDTV, heart-stopping audio, component recommendations or technical problems, the new HT area is the place we can come together to share our ultimate home theater dreams.

Topics I envision being discussed in this venue:

HD display options
- - rear-projection
- - diect-view
- - SA front projection
- - members' HDTV set evaluations and recommendations
- - member purchases of new HDTV display devices

Home theater systems
- - A/V components & evaluations
- - recommendations & advice from resident audiophiles
- - incorporating HT design into home decor 
- - posting photos of members' HT setups

Broadcast issues, including DTV and HDTV programming and reception

This addition to the DBSTalk lineup gives forum members and guests an opportunity to ask questions, exchange ideas and report on new HDTV gear in the friendly DSBTalk.com tradition.

You can go to the *Home Theater forums* from the jump menu, or by clicking here


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for the intro, Nick! I look forward to seeing folks there!


----------

